
Show HN: Dit – Live demo of a container file that can hold any data - IsaiahShiner
https://www.ditabase.io/demo.html
======
IsaiahShiner
Hey everybody! Looking for feedback on the essential components of the
product. I would love to hear all your ideas on how dit could work
differently, and how I can make it better!

~~~
notduncansmith
I would start with some use-cases and explanation of the unique value
proposition rather than dropping directly into the tutorial. I wasn't really
sure what it was or why I would use it, even after the tutorial.

